

Ask HN: Creating a Network to allow individuals to exchange tickets - ejoseph3

Hi, my graduation is coming up and I was looking into creating a simple site that could allow people who have extra graduation tickets to post that they have them. And those who need graduation tickets to post that they need them. They can then contact each other by sending a message via the system where they can exchange phone numbers so they can exchange tickets personally. We have an influential speaker and a restricted number of tickets per person, so such a tool would be fairly useful. Wondering how to go about/ any suggestions on creating something like this. Thank you.
======
sadlyNess
Just build it.

